# Connecting to SAMBA server



## TroN-0074 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi I am trying to connect to my SAMBA server by issuing a command with the following s*y*ntax:

```
mount -t cifs -o username=<username>,password='<password>' //server/share /mountpoint
```
 and I get 
	
	



```
mount: /server/share: Operation not supported by device
```

I have installed SAMBA from the ports in FreeBSD is there something else I needed to install and I have missed? I will appreciate all advice. Thank you.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 26, 2013)

mount_smbfs()?


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you it worked fine, I was little confused at first because it is very different from what I am used to.
And in case someone else is looking for connecting to a SAMBA server this is what I did

```
# mount_smbfs -I server_IP //user@domain/share /usr/home/user
```

I still need to try different options so I can do more things in the server other than just read files, but I would eventually need to modify them.

Thank you.


----------

